# VG Shark Fin



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Take your VIN to your dealership parts guy and get the paint color code. Once you have that you'll need to wait for Visual Garage to reopen from their summer vacation (September I believe). Then go to BadNewRacing.net and check the body section for shark fins. When VG has reopened I believe Jerry will put the shark fins back on his site.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Here's a link to BNR.
Welcome to Bad News Racing


----------



## Sonic (Oct 21, 2012)

cdb09007 said:


> So my first piece of action toward my 13 Cruze is to get a shark fin to replace that god awful antenna (in my opinion). However, i have the Crystal Red Tintcoat color, and all i can find is Crystal Claret Tintcoat (i think is the 2012 version?) and i'm not sure if it matches (as i am colorblind). Does anyone with my paint have a shark fin and know where to get it?


Crystal Claret is another name for Crystal Red Tintcoat they have the same color code (GBE/WA505Q). I have the same color (Crystal Red Tintcoat) for 2012 and my Sharkfin from them matches.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

cdb09007 said:


> So my first piece of action toward my 13 Cruze is to get a shark fin to replace that god awful antenna (in my opinion). However, i have the Crystal Red Tintcoat color, and all i can find is Crystal Claret Tintcoat (i think is the 2012 version?) and i'm not sure if it matches (as i am colorblind). Does anyone with my paint have a shark fin and know where to get it?


Order one from a Buick dealer Crystal Red Tintcoat is a color that's available on the Verano.

The Buick Verano has the shark fin antenna.

The Verano is the Buick version of the Cruze.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Another place that carries them is Insane Speed Motorsports: Insane Speed is where I bought mine for my 2011 LS. At the time the shark fin was just coming out. He is a link to their site:According to their website they have them in stock. Insane Speed Motorsports - Exterior.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> Order one from a Buick dealer Crystal Red Tintcoat is a color that's available on the Verano.
> 
> The Buick Verano has the shark fin antenna.
> 
> The Verano is the Buick version of the Cruze.


I wish it was that easy. I wanted a smaller shark fin than the VG fin. The problem is that the US Cruze uses a unique antenna connector. You would think all GMs would use the same antenna, but they don't. In fact, my parts manager and I went through every GM vehicle in the US that has a factory shark fin and none of them use the same antenna connector as the Cruze.


----------

